# Meat Grinder



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been toying with the idea for a few years to make a large scale meat grinder to put next to the food table at our Halloween party. I finally got around to doing it. I built the box and added the first coat of paint to it last night. I still need to rust it up a bit and add the spout on top where you feed the item to be grinded. Once that is done, I will add the the various motors for the crank handle, meat output and make the legs move on top.

I will post more pics as the project comes along.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great creepy idea! Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Sick...I love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is gross, and great at the same time. Very cool!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

ha the legs are hysterical! The rivets came out nice!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Love the legs, lol. Your food table must be outside? Or you have a really big dining room.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, the food table is outside. This year we have a friend grilling hamburgers and hotdogs all night. So having the meat grinder right by him delivering fresh meat will be pretty cool.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh, I just thought...
A pair of kicking legs would be perfect in that prop.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

The legs are awesome, I actually laughed out loud :lolkin:



Lunatic said:


> Oh, I just thought...
> A pair of kicking legs would be perfect in that prop.


Excellent idea Lunatic!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That turned out great.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah! I absolutely love this prop! You know what would be a cool idea if you were using this in like a haunted house? If you had it lowered so that you could have an actor reach his arm in. And then you could have a swiffer wet jet mop (only the button, and the squirting mechanism) mounted on the hole in the front so they could "put their arm in there" and the by standers would get a spray (thinking its blood, but its really water)....


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love that!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shades of Sweeney Todd!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Not sure if I'm going to be able to eat anything this year at your party!! Eeeeeee!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is a great prop! Add an old cotton mop soaked in "blood" on the outlet and you're golden!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

MapThePlanet said:


> That is a great prop! Add an old cotton mop soaked in "blood" on the outlet and you're golden!


You beat me to this suggestion.... Lol


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Only because I logged on earlier than usual today LH!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Already have the mop head that I am going to attach to a small motor and rotate it. The legs will be animated with a shiatsu. I will have a mannequin in a butcher outfit attached to the handle and a wiper motor that will rotate the handle and make it look like he is grinding out the meat. Final paint job will be a faux rust finish.

Couple all that with screams and grinding sounds and think that about finishes it off.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

oh dear god thats scary LOVE IT


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Meat and rust are complete. On to the rest.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Using a mop head for the ground meat was an inspired choice. It looks really good.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, this looks great


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Um um good! That is gonna blow some minds!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Got the victim added and animated with a shiatsu. I opted to go with a butchered torso that I made a few years ago to be the victim.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's looks excellent Chuck!
Good movement.
You'll have fun with that prop!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love it. The bloody mop head really looks like meat.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks awesome, love the torso.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Prop is pretty much finished up. I still need to paint the legs and touch up some paint a few places. I am also waiting on a new motor that I will use to rotate the mop head.

Here is a video of the "semi" finished prop without the sound effects that shows how it is built if anyone is interested.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This prop just keeps getting better. The look on your grinder dude's face is soooo great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The butcher looks as if he's enjoying his carnage just a wee bit too much:jol:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love this Prop!


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

Simply sickening. In a good way of course.


----------



## Chops6965 (Jul 10, 2013)

That's fantastic! You won't need to cook as many hamburgers this year with that giant meat grinder next to the grill! lol


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I haven't been back to look since the first look, DUDE!! It looks AWESOME!! I love the motion of the grinder and the grindee! Looks like it all came together very nicely!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome prop! I really like this!


----------

